# Audio-video syncing freeware



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i need a freeware program to simply add an audio file to a video, with the ability to move it back and forth to sync it properly, then render a friggin' mpg. 
Anyone know of any that actually WORKS?

thanks!

DM


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You might check out your open source options. They should all be free but make sure whatever you try is set-up to run on your operating system.

http://www.osalt.com/multimedia-and-audio

I have had good luck locating more than decent freeware, shareware and cheapware here.

http://www.freedownloadscenter.com


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

I use to use VirtualDub all the time for stuff like this when I did a lot of video work. It's great for this sort of thing, completely free, but not exactly user friendly. You have to put some work into figuring out what you are doing.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i use vdub all the time, but i couldn't figure out how to get the audio track to move where i needed it. 
i tried vpad and it did it for me, along with vdub, tmpg, and some other programs i had to use.

thanks everyone! i just needed to get the video done before Halloween was over! lol

DM


----------

